# Any more news??



## rob_garrison (Oct 28, 2009)

Any news on the win awesome goodies comp yet?:no1:


----------



## rob_garrison (Oct 28, 2009)

I have since found out that 'bothrops' is just waiting for the final judges disision
For this comp and will be announcing soon I would have thought!

Good luck everybody peeps!


----------

